# Does anyone have any experience with the HGH from this source?



## KrakenGains (Jun 6, 2016)

kodiakqueen....................com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=102

If this isn't legitimate HGH can anyone advise me or lead me in the direction of obtaining a legitimate HGH supplier?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 6, 2016)

It says legit right?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 6, 2016)

I say go for it. 
Let us know how it works out. 

Be a team player bro


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 6, 2016)

No no one here will.... You obviously spent some effort obtaining what you go or did you just fond it laying on the side of the tee ad? Don't get scared now inject that SHIT and get back to us


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2016)

What they are trying to say in their own UG way is that of you have to ask random strangers on the net it's a good chance it's garbage.

The growth market is flooded with fake bullshit half the time we don't even know what it is in the bottle.  

There is only one Chinese generic that I am aware of that is currently any good and only two guys carry it.  

Unless you can find seros or some actual pharm grade GH that will run you anywhere from 700 to a grand per kit forget about it or keep researching.


----------



## T-supply (Jun 6, 2016)

HI, i Can probably help if someone is interested in test cyp. No scams and definitely no BS.
THANKS, T-supply 

By the way what does a 2000 mg/ 10 ml vial of test cyp go for?
The vial is sealed and comes from Perrigo Pharm and exp date is 08/2017

BEST OFFER GETS IT


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 6, 2016)

T-supply said:


> HI, i Can probably help if someone is interested in test cyp. No scams and definitely no BS.
> THANKS, T-supply
> 
> By the way what does a 2000 mg/ 10 ml vial of test cyp go for?
> ...



get lost faggot


----------



## T-supply (Jun 6, 2016)

This not a scam Dumb ass


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 6, 2016)

T-supply said:


> This not a scam Dumb ass



so your going to sell a class 3 schedule drug to someone u don't know who could be a cop or anything else your a genius and I'm dumb your right


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 6, 2016)

T-supply said:


> HI, i Can probably help if someone is interested in test cyp. No scams and definitely no BS.
> THANKS, T-supply
> 
> By the way what does a 2000 mg/ 10 ml vial of test cyp go for?
> ...



I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills, skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you leave now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will funnel rabid chihuahuas up yer arse.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2016)

T-supply said:


> HI, i Can probably help if someone is interested in test cyp. No scams and definitely no BS.
> THANKS, T-supply
> 
> By the way what does a 2000 mg/ 10 ml vial of test cyp go for?
> ...



PM me your info so I can send funds...


----------



## RichPopeye (Jun 7, 2016)

T-supply,
If that picture is REALLY you I have one question...
              WILL YOU ****ING MARRY ME?


----------



## KrakenGains (Jun 8, 2016)

What about this Genotropin that I have found off of the darknet/darkweb?

valhallaxmn3fydu.onion/products/19912


The vendor has plenty of good reviews.

And the Genotropin is priced at $330 for 12mg 36iu's.

"HGH Pfizer genotropin pen 12mg 36iu"


I don't have any doctor friends or bodybuilder friends so neither of those are really an option for me.


----------

